# Daisy ate an Ibuprofen!



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, we just came home from the vet about an hour ago. Daisy and I were in the kitchen and I was keeping an eye on her. I turned my back for a minute and saw her in the living room playing with a bright orange pill as she came out from behind the couch. I knew right away it was an ibuprofen/Motrin! I freaked out and started running towards her instead of staying calm and telling her "off!" Which is usually my command for leave it or drop it. She ran underneath our ottoman and when I managed to flip it over to get her and opened her mouth, it was too late. 
I looked for hydrogen peroxide in our home to induce vomiting and couldn't find any! So we called the vet asap, and took her there to have them induce vomiting instead. Luckily, my vet is only 15 minutes away. They induced vomiting but nothing came up resembling the pill except for a tiny orange speck that may or may not have been part of it. The vet who was on duty gave us an option to give her activated charcoal and send her home with some Pepcid to take for the next few days. My husband and I (thank goodness he was at home with me) decided not to take a chance and have it administered. Right now she seems to be acting normal except she's quite thirsty probably from some of the fluids she lost and the charcoal put together.
I'm a little disturbed that it didn't come out when she vomited. I'm assuming she may have chewed it up or that vomiting isn't 100% going to guarantee that it will come up. My husband and I searched every inch of the living room floor to try and find the pill but it was nowhere to be found. 
I was so nervous and I wish I had just stayed calm when I saw her with it so none of this would've happened. I feel bad restricting her from the rest of the house but I think I will be keeping her in her ex-pen when there's a chance she could be unsupervised for even one second just to be safe. Sigh!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Get Well Soon, Daisy. Don't scare your momma like this any more!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Get Well Soon, Daisy. Don't scare your momma like this any more!


I know! My heart can't take it! :drama:


----------



## plattinum68 (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor Daisy hope she feels better soon. I once caught Nena with an Advil and luckily all she ate before I was able to take it away from her was the outside orange coating. They are so curious and quick.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

They find the tiniest things and of course eat it. So scary. Hope Daisy is fine. I'm sure she is you acted immediately.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh goodness! Yes, she even managed to find a little button that have fallen off my blouse once while I was folding laundry. I caught that one right away before she swallowed it and kinda thanked her because now I can sew it back on! Haha!
Apparently, they are quite drawn to the sugary coating that they put on ibuprofen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand completely! When Kodi was an adolescent pup, we found him playing with the plastic wrapper from cold medicine pills he'd pilfered from a visitor's handbag. We didn't KNOW he'd gotten the pills, but we we didn't KNOW that he hadn't We were lucky that we had fresh hydrogen peroxide on hand, and it worked, but we never saw signs of the pills either. They do find ways of getting in the WROST trouble!!!

That's why Kodi is STILL (at 6 years old) gated in my office when we're out of the house, so I know he's safe. Pixel (5 months) is always gated into an area close to us, where we can supervise her. If we can't, she's in her crate or her ex-pen.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

DaisyMommy said:


> I turned my back for a minute and saw her in the living room playing with a bright orange pill as she came out from behind the couch. I knew right away it was an ibuprofen/Motrin!


This is something we live in constant fear of! We both take several prescription pills a day and what with some arthritis, occasionally, a pill may get dropped on the floor........sometimes unnoticed!

How much Hydrogen Peroxide should be forced down?

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I know that must have been so scary for you... Not too long ago Truffles ate some salad with raisins that I accidentally spilled. I had her upside down trying to pry her mouth open. I was so upset my husband had to drive us to the vet. I thought we were going to have to make another trip to the 24 hour vet two days ago. My husband was eating almonds. I looked down and there was Truffles munching on a almond.  After a little research I found almonds only cause gastric upset. Scout never gets into anything, but Truffles is just the opposite. I have to watch her like a hawk.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

So scary! Glad everything turned out ok! Poor baby


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> This is something we live in constant fear of! We both take several prescription pills a day and what with some arthritis, occasionally, a pill may get dropped on the floor........sometimes unnoticed!
> 
> How much Hydrogen Peroxide should be forced down?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I don't remember, and since I wouldn't do it without the advice of the vet or animal poison control, (because there are some substances that SHOULDN'T be vomited up) they've told me the amount the couple of times we've needed it.

HOWEVER, here are two things that can help you if you ever find yourself needing it:

First, hydrogen peroxide doesn't stay good for long, even in an unopened container. You should throw away what's on your shelf every 6 months and buy a new bottle. Opened bottles last a MUCH shorter period of time.

Second, is the "forcing it down" thing. Been there, tried that, TOTAL fail!!! :frusty: When I had hydrogen peroxide liberally spread across the dog, myself and the kitchen floor, but was fairly certain very little had gotten into the dog, I finally called a vet friend for advice. She said, "Oh! Easy! Just put it in a saucer with a little milk, and he'll lap it right up." Done in about 6 seconds.  The operative part of this is a LITTLE milk. It was about the same amount as the peroxide itself. Not much.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good to know, Karen!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Second, is the "forcing it down" thing. Been there, tried that, TOTAL fail!!! :frusty: When I had hydrogen peroxide liberally spread across the dog, myself and the kitchen floor, but was fairly certain very little had gotten into the dog,


ound: Karen, the mental image of that reminds me of a certain comedy act. Reminds me of the first time we TRIED to wash Ricky in the bath tub. Yes, total fail. We were wetter than the dog was!

And lots of good information in your post, thanks

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I dropped a baby aspirin on the floor yesterday and Willow immediately picked it up. She spit it out though and I was able to grab it before she got it again!


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> How much Hydrogen Peroxide should be forced down?
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Ricky, please don't even think about getting into your Popi and Momi's meds. It's not worth having to throw up later!

The vet advised that if it were to happen again, that we give her a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide per 10 pounds of weight. I do still recommend calling your vet prior to administering it though because it may also depend on how much time has passed since they ingested it.

The hubby and I have agreed that no more over the counter or prescription meds are to be opened outside of the bathroom since Daisy is never really allowed in the bathroom because she also has a penchant for TP!

For now she's acting pretty normal but still drinking more than usual. The vet said that its normal but not to let her chug a lot of water at a time. Her poop is also pitch black from all the charcoal they gave her. My husband and I have a running joke that Santa is leaving us lumps of coal really early this year. ound:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gracias DaisyMommy, very helpful. I tink there is more truth than poetry when you say that bathrooms should be off limits to us Havadoggies.

besos to you and mi amor Daisy, Ricky


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DaisyMommy said:


> Ricky, please don't even think about getting into your Popi and Momi's meds. It's not worth having to throw up later!
> 
> The vet advised that if it were to happen again, that we give her a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide per 10 pounds of weight. I do still recommend calling your vet prior to administering it though because it may also depend on how much time has passed since they ingested it.
> 
> ...


Just remember, it's not only meds that can be dangerous... One of Kodi's "dates with peroxide" was because of grapes. There are a number of things that we eat, plus MANy house plants, and even household cleaning products that dogs can ingest and make them sick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Gracias DaisyMommy, very helpful. I tink there is more truth than poetry when you say that bathrooms should be off limits to us Havadoggies.
> 
> besos to you and mi amor Daisy, Ricky


But bathrooms are GREAT places to train a number of obedience behaiors because the dog can't go far. If you are working on the dumbbell, for instance, if you start the work in the bathroom, there is no chance the dog will learn to run away with the dumbbell! I couldn't train without my bathroom. OTOH, our bathroom floors are tile, and there's really noplace for pills to hide... And FORTUNATELY, neither Kodi nor Pixel bother the toilet paper.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> But bathrooms are GREAT places to train a number of obedience behaiors because the dog can't go far. If you are working on the dumbbell, for instance, if you start the work in the bathroom, there is no chance the dog will learn to run away with the dumbbell!


What do you mean by working on the dumbbell? Is that some sort of trick?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> What do you mean by working on the dumbbell? Is that some sort of trick?


It's one of the exercises for competition obedience. The dog has to do two formal retrieves of a dumbbell on command, one on the flat and one over a high jump, come back, sit in front of the handler, hand the dumbbell to the handler, then (on command) return to heel position.

It's much more controlled than retrieving a toy, which (at least with my dogs, includes lots of dancing around, flinging it at me or playing tug. So it needs to be taught in small steps, in a controlled environment so the dog doesn't get over-excited and silly. The bathroom is great for learning directed retrieve and scent articles for the same reason. In obedience, it not only matters that they DO it, but HOW they do it! 

Here's a video of one of Kodi's recent runs, which shows the retrieve exercises:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I just LOVE watching you and Kodi at work! He is such a happy little competitor, it makes me smile all the way through.

And, handsome, beside all that! :rockon:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Sheri! I love him to pieces!!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Here's a video of one of Kodi's recent runs, which shows the retrieve exercises:


Excellente amigo Kodi y tia Karen! :clap2: This is getting way off target but I have two questions. Tia Karen you appeared to giving either voice or hand signals. What were the rules for that particular trial? Does the retrieve finish in a stand or sit, or is it optional?

gracias, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I wondered about the retrieval finish, too. Way back when, when I used to do Obedience, the dog always had to finish in a "sit front" then finished on command to the heel position.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Excellente amigo Kodi y tia Karen! :clap2: This is getting way off target but I have two questions. Tia Karen you appeared to giving either voice or hand signals. What were the rules for that particular trial? Does the retrieve finish in a stand or sit, or is it optional?
> 
> gracias, Ricky Ricardo


For most exercises in AKC obedience (which is what this was) you can use either a voice OR a hand signal, not both. There are a couple of places where tou MUST use both, and one (signals, at Utility level) where you can ONLY use hand signals.

In CDSP, you can use both hand AND voice signals except for the signals exercise. Most people do both CDSP and AKC, though, so most of us try to stick to AKC rules so our dogs don't get too used to a hand and voice signal at the same time.

Almost all exercises in obedience in the U.S. end with a sit in "front" position, followed by a "finish" to heel position when the judge tells you to do so. Kodi was a bit keyed up at this very large trial (part of a multi-ring dog show) and didn't sit at the end of the retrieve. It's only points off, not a big deal. The same is true when he just skips front altogether at the end of a couple of exercises and goes straight to heel. It's not correct, but it's only points (and not many) because it isn't considered a "principle part of the exercise".

But that stuff didn't reall matter, because I'd had to give him a second command for the start of the Drop on Recall. In all the noise, he just didn't hear me. Once he heard, he came fast, and did a beautiful drop. But thepat second command, because it WAS a "principle part of the exercise" was an NQ.

BTW, it's really, REALLY common for dogs to lose their sits in competition. Any stress makes them not want to sit... It's a hard position to run from, so under stress, they instinctively want to stay on their feet. It's also common for even top level dogs to "anticipate" and go to heel position at the end of an exercise before being cued. They know what's coming, right? Why not get on with it? 

Since that trial, I've been mostly NOT "finishing" him in practice, or tricking him by sending him an unexpected wy to finish... Like through my legs. Anticipation is something you need to work on all theough a dog's performance career.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I wondered about the retrieval finish, too. Way back when, when I used to do Obedience, the dog always had to finish in a "sit front" then finished on command to the heel position.


Yup. It hasn't changed. He was just anticipating. 

Interestingly, however, in FCI competition (in Europe) the dog's never front. Even on the retrieves, they come into heel position and the handler takes the dumbbell from there. If you want to see some AMAZING obedience work, look up the YouTube videos from the FCI championships. They make our Utility level (our highest level) look like child's play!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Anticipation is something you need to work on all theough a dog's performance career.


Gracias for the detailed explanation tia Karen. Regarding anticipation, I was going from a front sit to a finish sit when Popi just said, "Ricky" without the cue. Popi said Ricky this is good work but not the right way. So Popi now avoids starting a cue by using my name first and now we are both happy! :whoo: I prefer to "front" and "finish" in a sit position rather than a stand position, so I guess that is good.

To get this back on topic regarding pills, I am pretty good at the "leave it" and "drop it" commands.....IF Momi or Popi see mi interested in something that is not good for mi. Por example yesterday we were on a road trip and stopped at In-n-Out Burger por lunch (two bad you don't have In-n-Out on the other coast). We ate outside and there were some left over french fries on the ground. Popi and I spotted them at the same time but I had mi nose in them immediately. Popi gave mi "leave it" which I reluctantly did, and then he kicked them waaaaay beyond the reach of mi leash. :frusty: As a reward, he gave mi an ice cube to munch on. I love to eat ice. eace: So training is just as important for a happy healthy doggie around the house as it is por competition.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Gracias for the detailed explanation tia Karen. Regarding anticipation, I was going from a front sit to a finish sit when Popi just said, "Ricky" without the cue. Popi said Ricky this is good work but not the right way. So Popi now avoids starting a cue by using my name first and now we are both happy! :whoo: I prefer to "front" and "finish" in a sit position rather than a stand position, so I guess that is good.


Just to warn you... Kodi NEVER makes this mistake in practice, either. Nor do I ever say "Kodi, Front" or "Kodi Finish". (unless, in a trial, something has TOTALLY taken his attention off me for the wrong moment... like a loud noise or something)

A trial situation is completely different. The "stress" of a trial (even if it's the "good stress" of trying really hard) makes anticipation a much bigger problem. After all, they know the pattern in obedience... it's always the same. They know they will end up in finish position, and that is where they will be released for pats and praise. Even on things like the recall or drop on recall, the dog KNOWS you are going to call them, and they DO pick up on TINY cues, whether we MEAN them as a cue or not. (like when you open your mouth to speak, but the word hasn't come out yet!) They are trying hard, so it's natural that they anticipate.

So we do what is called "proofing". That is, we set the dog up in a situation where he might anticipate (like when the judge says"Call your dog!" on the recalls) and then we wait a LONG time, before we actually call. If the dog resists the temptation, we reward them BIG TIME!!! If they break and come before being called, we "correct" them. For trainers that use aversives, this can be very harsh, and I won't even go into the methods they use, because I'd NEVER use them. For us, since we never use aversives, our corrections are very gentle and "teaching".

For instance, if Kodi were to break a stay on a recall, the minute I saw him moving, I'd walk in toward him, say, in a happy voice, something like, "What happened, buddy? Did you forget to wait?!?!" I'd re-set him and try again. Often we'll have the "pretend judge" (our trainer or a friend we're training with) Say what the judge would say, which is "Call your dog!" We'll have them say it several times, in different tones of voice, including very excited and animated. If he stays, I'll walk in, feed him TONS of cookies, walk out again, and do the recall, this time waiting a really long time before actually calling him. This way, he learns that the reward comes from waiting, not from doing it on his own. 



Ricky Ricardo said:


> To get this back on topic regarding pills, I am pretty good at the "leave it" and "drop it" commands.....IF Momi or Popi see mi interested in something that is not good for mi. Por example yesterday we were on a road trip and stopped at In-n-Out Burger por lunch (two bad you don't have In-n-Out on the other coast). We ate outside and there were some left over french fries on the ground. Popi and I spotted them at the same time but I had mi nose in them immediately. Popi gave mi "leave it" which I reluctantly did, and then he kicked them waaaaay beyond the reach of mi leash. :frusty: As a reward, he gave mi an ice cube to munch on. I love to eat ice. eace: So training is just as important for a happy healthy doggie around the house as it is por competition.


Absolutely! Good "household" manners are much MORE important! We spend much more of our lives with our dogs outside the training or trial ring, even if we compete a LOT! A well mannered dog is a delight to travel with, and can spend much more time with you.

And, I'd like to point out that going toward food on the ground is also a form of anticipation. If you look at what I wrote, and what YOU did, you will see that they follow, almost step for step what I would do for ring anticipation. Good for Ricky and Popi!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> It's one of the exercises for competition obedience.
> 
> Here's a video of one of Kodi's recent runs, which shows the retrieve exercises:


Karen - thank you for posting this video. Kodi is so well trained! I wish I had a class close that I could take Willow to. I had my corgi, Foxy, really well trained but never went to competition with her. I probably could have. However, back then, I was taught by using a choke collar. I never hurt her with it and it was very effective but I know that method is really frowned upon now. I would never use that method again. Foxy never ceased loving me but I know now there are better methods.

I can get Willow to sit, down, and am teach the command front and she knows the command drop it. However, she knows when I have a treat. She will do things for a treat but if she knows I don't have one, she decides whether she wants to obey or not! I try to switch treats around with praise, good dogs, and pets but all she wants are treats! So Frustrating!

After the success I had with Foxy I thought it would be easy to train without a class! Ha Ha!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Karen - thank you for posting this video. Kodi is so well trained! I wish I had a class close that I could take Willow to. I had my corgi, Foxy, really well trained but never went to competition with her. I probably could have. However, back then, I was taught by using a choke collar. I never hurt her with it and it was very effective but I know that method is really frowned upon now. I would never use that method again. Foxy never ceased loving me but I know now there are better methods.
> 
> I can get Willow to sit, down, and am teach the command front and she knows the command drop it. However, she knows when I have a treat. She will do things for a treat but if she knows I don't have one, she decides whether she wants to obey or not! I try to switch treats around with praise, good dogs, and pets but all she wants are treats! So Frustrating!
> 
> After the success I had with Foxy I thought it would be easy to train without a class! Ha Ha!


Yeah, there are lots and LOTS of what are known as "cross-over" trainers... Trainers who originally learn the yank and jerk school of training, who have since learned that there are very effective, KIND ways of dog training. Theres no shame in that. As Maya Angelou said, "When we know better we do better."


----------

